# Solar...



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I swore off quartz, until these cooler than cool solars started coming out.

I sold off my nicest daily Expedition and realized I needed something inexpensive, yet kewl to wear into the woods, lake and such. Decided on a Casio Tough Solar. Very pleased!


















Might be an early symptom of an oncoming bout of G-Shock fever. We'll see...

--C.W.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Is the face the solar panel on these?

It would never get any light on my wrist as my clothes would cover it most of the time.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

murph said:


> Is the face the solar panel on these?
> 
> It would never get any light on my wrist as my clothes would cover it most of the time.


Yes, but 2 things; A.) It's not a dress watch, it's more an outdoor jumping around kinda thing and 2.) leave it on a counter and it'll stay happily charged.

(-and it's got a killer backlight!)

--C.W.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

C.W. said:


> murph said:
> 
> 
> > Is the face the solar panel on these?
> ...


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh yes, I take it the center part with holes is solar?

I did think about taking a look at a Junghans solar radio one but have a hard enough time convincing myself to wear a quartz at times.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

murph said:


> Oh yes, I take it the center part with holes is solar?
> 
> I did think about taking a look at a Junghans solar radio one but have a hard enough time convincing myself to wear a quartz at times.


Yes, to me quartz is a bit like frozen pizza, or boxed wine, but I'm becoming less snobby as they improve the technology. The solars, atomic solars and eco-drives are winning me over, but I still love mechanicals.

--Charlie


----------

